# Need Skier's and Boarder's



## ftlvwrx (Nov 8, 2010)

I am making a short film for a project this winter and need some talented athletes to feature in this. I will be stopping at several resorts in only a 2 week window of shooting. I will be at the following resorts to film whatever I can.

January 21, 2011
Winter Park, CO 

January 22, 2011
Breckenridge, CO

January 23, 2011
Vail, CO

January 24, 2011
Steamboat Springs

Then I will be in 
- Park City, UT 
- Canyons, UT 
- Brighton, UT 
- Alta, UT 
- Snowbasin, UT 
- Powder Mountain, UT

Dates for Utah will be provided for a later time. The more footage I get for this the better and easier it will be for me. Thanks again for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Originalballigerent (Jul 8, 2010)

would love to meet up with you this winter to shoot some footy. Let me know what your schedule is looking like. Im going up this week to get some turns in. Been longboarding a ton this summer and rafting more. I have frineds in WP, Steamboat, Jackson, UT an Tahoe. Lets ride.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd be up for Snowbasin sidecountry steeps. Do you have a avi beacon, etc? If not I could dig up a loaner. Solid skills in tight trees would open up more options, but there is alot available from easily accessible ridges too. 
Bill


----------



## Teletubby (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a very good skier and boarder—probably one of the best, if not THE. Just ask for me on the hill.

-tt


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Pay no attention to these low post Jongs.. I will show you some sweet pow stashes at Winter Park......


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You guys are all jongs


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

apperantly your sarcasm meter is off...


----------



## Originalballigerent (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll go any where if your from colorafo you can ski/ride. So don't BS, lets go ride.


----------



## Originalballigerent (Jul 8, 2010)

Let me know when you are wanting to shred it up....


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

come to loveland


----------



## ftlvwrx (Nov 8, 2010)

wasatchbill said:


> I'd be up for Snowbasin sidecountry steeps. Do you have a avi beacon, etc? If not I could dig up a loaner. Solid skills in tight trees would open up more options, but there is alot available from easily accessible ridges too.
> Bill


I can't wait to back to Snowbasin, glad to see someone respond. I learned to ski at Basin when I was a kid, one of my favorite resorts to this day.


grandyoso said:


> Pay no attention to these low post Jongs.. I will show you some sweet pow stashes at Winter Park......


Sounds good, never been to Winter Park before so it should be exciting.



Originalballigerent said:


> I'll go any where if your from colorado you can ski/ride. So don't BS, lets go ride.


I ski, I grew up in Utah for the first 20 years of my life then have lived all over the world since then.



Originalballigerent said:


> Let me know when you are wanting to shred it up....


Which location?


NoCo said:


> come to loveland


wasn't planning on it but if I don't get a lot of responses from other people at other resorts I will consider going there.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Depending on what you're looking for, I've got a 9 year old boy that rips. We've got Copper/Winter Park Passes, so could potentially be there the 21st. He started landing 360s in the terrain park last year and is a great all mountain skier. Copper has some terrain parks and a half pipe if you'd consider going there as well.


----------

